# What time do you take your synthroid



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

I take my synthroid at exactly 5:30 am every morning and go back to bed until 7 then get up and have coffee. By 1 PM and on I get extremely exhausted. This is my question. Does the time you take the meds have an effect on how you feel during the rest of the day. TT on 8/7. Synthroid 125 mg. 
My blood levels are listed in a previous post further down the list of posts
Thanx


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I take mine at 5:30, too, and am fine.

I doubt it's an issue of one particular pill being taken too early. T4 meds don't cause spikes of energy like T3 medications.

I think it would be a good idea to get your free t4 and free t3 tested.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Mac409 said:


> I take my synthroid at exactly 5:30 am every morning and go back to bed until 7 then get up and have coffee. By 1 PM and on I get extremely exhausted. This is my question. Does the time you take the meds have an effect on how you feel during the rest of the day. TT on 8/7. Synthroid 125 mg.
> My blood levels are listed in a previous post further down the list of posts
> Thanx


I take my Unithroid anywhere between 1:30- 5:00 a.m.

Insomnia makes me wake often so I started taking my Unithroid in the middle of the night to avoid any interaction with calcium which I take with each meal, although I often skip the lunch calcium as I also take Cytomel.

Your mid day fatigue may be caused by low ferritin, d or B-12. Have you been tested for any of these?

Do you have any recent labs with ranges you could share?


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Tsh 0.10 L (0.40-4.50 miu/L
T4,free 1.5 (0.8-1.8 ng/dL
T3,Total 85 (76-181 ng/ dL
And iron was low. I just started iron pills 2 days ago


----------



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

I also had a TT on 8/7.

I started on a super high dose (175mcg). Two weeks in I started experiencing jitters, anxiety, insomnia and the list goes on. BUT I would CRASH at precisely 2PM! The Endo dropped the Levo (to 150mcg) and added a tiny amount of Cytomel (5mcg). While I feel much better and can get through the day, I am not optimal. I plan to get an increase in 3 weeks. I know my FT3 will still be very low.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Isn't 2 siesta time - LOL

I think alot of us can feel the low of 2:00 regardless of when we take our meds.

It is very important for those experiencing the crash to test Ferritin and D levels. I suffered for several years post op with the same issue and until my iron and D were addressed nothing seemed to help. Now I can usually fight through that mid day slump if it does happen. Insomnia is my excuse for the mid day fatigue , rather than iron or D as I have been treated successfully for both of those.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Mac - I don't think it is the time you are taking your synthroid it is probably because you are new to it. You just had your TT and it takes TIME to get right. I take my pill at 5:45-6am and then coffee about 8:30 when I get to work. On the weekends I watch the clock and try to occupy myself for 60 minutes before getting my coffee fix lol!


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Mac,

I don't believe it makes a difference to what time you crash during the day. T4 hormone replacement (synthroid) is not a fast acting drug, so it's not as if you take an aspirin for a headache, it works in 20 mins and then wears off in a few hours.

The crash you're experiencing could be due to the things Lovlkn mentioned or what hyperinnyc said, you're new to replacement so you're most likely not feeling optimal yet. I definitely 'hit a wall' a few times a day, I'm only 8 weeks on meds 

For what it's worth, since I'm on T4 only like you, I take my med right before I go to sleep at night. It's annoying to time my last meal of the day so I make sure I take the pill on an empty stomach, but I did it to avoid interactions with vitamins that I take in the morning that can be stimulating and make you sleep worse if you take them at night (D3, B12).


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've only been on Levothyroxine for a week so have no useful advice to offer but also have the same crash feeling around 2pm everyday. I've been taking my pill every night around 3:30-4am so that I can wake up and have coffee, cereal, etc. without worrying about anything interfering with absorption.

For the first few nights I would wake up within an hour of taking the pill and feel restless. Now I am able to go back to sleep pretty quickly and still wake up at my usual time. Today was the first day I didn't wake up in the night. I took my pill at 6am instead of 4am and waited 90 mins for coffee and 2 1/2 hours for breakfast. Honestly, I feel good today and have more energy than I've had in a while. Knock on wood!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you all for all the input. It really helps and im glad i found this page. You kind of feel alone in this and its so everyday kind of thing for doctors and family and friends try their best to help but really dont understand. For me this whole thing has been traumatic and its nice to know i can come here and be Understood... While trying to find my old self.


----------

